# Subs needed in various locations in PA and DE



## LW Contracting (Oct 5, 2009)

We are in need of sub contractors in various PA and DE locations. Need to get these sites filled ASAP.

Areas in PA:
Harrisburg/Hershey
Blue Bell
Exeter

Areas in DE:
Wilmington
New Castle
Newark
Hockessin 
Bear

Good pay for the right company! We are not a national snow company. Just a small landscape company who has been growing their largest customer on a regular basis. Landscape work may also be possible at these locations.

Post in here with contact info and we will get to you ASAP!
Thanks.


----------



## LW Contracting (Oct 5, 2009)

Noone??? Winter is coming!


----------



## 1st rate lawns (Dec 4, 2007)

Located in Exeter PA. Call me 4847940826. TOM


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Have anything else in Berks County?


----------



## Gregsnowremoval (Nov 23, 2008)

Red Rock Nursery Inc. 
Greg Borgeson

Looking for work in PA - Blue Bell.
Email me at [email protected]


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Send me an Email with contact info and DE locations. I'll post it in the shop for the local guys to see. [email protected]dson.com


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

Shoot me some info about your PA stuff... we did a lot of work out that way last year


----------



## bad69bird (Dec 13, 2008)

Interested in the DE locations. My e-mail addy is: [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## SNOWPLOWBUZZ (Oct 17, 2009)

I'm intrested in your Blue Bell locations, I'm 15 mins east of Blue Bell, Pa in NE Philadelphia. I might also be able to help you out with New castle, DE. Shoot me an email with the info [email protected]


----------



## strawhead (Dec 27, 2004)

Looking for work in the New Castle County, De area or Chester County, Pa. You can e-mail me at [email protected]

Thanks,

Jeff

GO FLYERS !!!!


----------



## towpro570 (Jul 23, 2009)

get me info on Harrisburg,Hershey


----------



## sunriseturf (Nov 2, 2005)

We're 5 minutes from Blue Bell. 215.768.4584

Thanks
Jim


----------



## OFIGUY (Oct 27, 2006)

*Reading Area*

I have a few pieces in Reading area available and we keep one of our salt piles there. 
e-mail me some info if interested. Thanks


----------



## towpro570 (Jul 23, 2009)

you don't have enough post to PM you and you did not give an email


----------



## LW Contracting (Oct 5, 2009)

Ok guys, sorry I haven't been on here for awhile.

I have some sites in York, the guy we had is having insurance issues.

OFIGUY, the one near Reading is in Exeter it is still open.

Sunrise, the Blue Bell site is filled, but I can take your name as a backup just incase.

Towpro, Harrisburg and Hershey are also filled again I can take you info for backup.

All the delaware and malvern stuff fell through call Lipinski if you'd like!

I know I don't have PM's but you can call 610-802-0744


----------



## sloburban (Dec 16, 2009)

LW Contracting;883875 said:


> Ok guys, sorry I haven't been on here for awhile.
> 
> I have some sites in York, the guy we had is having insurance issues.
> 
> ...


I sub for a guy in the West Chester Pa. area. We have a shopping Center, apartment complex and other misc. small parking lots, but you can keep me in mind for an emergency, I can do you're jobs after my mine are finished. I can also travel if a storm misses W.C. Pa. like this next storm has a possibility of doing and head down south. 
I have a 2004 excursion with a curtis plow. I'm also self employed so I can plow 24/7.
Give me a call if I can help you 610-209-0901

Thanks, Jay


----------



## contractor078 (Dec 23, 2009)

Are you still looking for help in Delaware?? I am in the middle of the state around Smyrna would be willing to come up state for the right money... Email me at [email protected] or my cell at 302-584-2709


----------

